# drifting events



## J-Dub (Jul 3, 2005)

any body know of some tennessee drifting events?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

J-Dub said:


> any body know of some tennessee drifting events?


 August 20th umm you might want to pm Nismo14-180 for location and whatnot.

Don


----------

